# NSW Sydney, metres of kings



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd like to say I target meter + kingfish. But if I did, I'd be a crap fisherman, because I've never landed one.

So, managed to yak about 12m of kings on Saturday morning, and took about 2m home for a feed.










20+ fish, keeper/rat ratio of about 1/5 (with the last two legals released), so the rats are growing and odds improving.

Good fun!


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice one Tom, just scraped in! 

Can't believe the hordes of undersize rats out there.

Livies?

Marty


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Unbelievable fishing session Tom! Sore arms?

20!

You will get that one metre one soon, I reckon.


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

G'day Tom,
Great work as per usual
I don't think I have ever seen you not hooked up :lol: 
It was a great day out there weather and fishing wise.
Cheers micks


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Tom that's nothin. If I laid out my Sgt Bakers end to end...
A session like that makes it all worthwhile.
Jim and I planned to get out this morning but the Southerly was cracking through. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Good job Tom, unfortunately I don't think they are all growing, you must have just hit a good school.
I was picking them up between 60 and down to 45cm on Friday. Never seen them consistently this small before.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah - they all only just scraped over the line (after shrinkage). Sore arms Trev - you guys up north can let your macks and tuna run on light drag, but we have to keep our bastard kings out of the reef. Even the little ones. Micka, one day I'll land one of those hoods you consistently pull in, proving they are out there. Hope the southerly doesn't shut em down on you Garry.

Dawg, I can't catch them from my fisha. Jim's been working on the changeover techniques after going from pedal to paddle - beyond my skills and imagination. Kings follow the usual fishing rule - heavy gear = less strikes. But light gear on kings over shallow reef = more bust offs. To use the fisha, I'd have to go heavy, and be limited one line in the water at a time.

There are no waves at the launch - just a surge, so no need to stash rods (and fish) into the stealth hatch. Easy beach access next to as ramp too, so no probs rigging up in the carpark to wheel the hippo down fully loaded - including a 20l bait tank full of yakkas. So I take the revo, and use light gear and multiple lines. The pedals keep the kingy's head out of the reef for the tow to the deep stuff without getting crossed lines and tangles. Pulled the hooks a few times on the weekend (under heavy drag ), and bent some jigheads, but no reefings. I use the stealth for the surf launches at otherr places.

I have lined the front hatch of the revo with reinforced foam. Add blue-ice before launch, and it's an esky. If our kings are bled, and put strait into the esky, they are top notch eating. My preference is sashimi (soy and wasabi). Otherwise cubed - seared on the barbie. I hear your northern kings are mushy?


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Great session, plenty for sashimi and BBQ there man. Doesn't happen overnight either, you've done the miles alright. Enjoy!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice Tom. I cant recall the last time I saw a trip report photo of three legal kingfish on a bragmat!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

paulo said:


> Very nice Tom. I cant recall the last time I saw a trip report photo of three legal kingfish on a bragmat!


+1

Awesome work!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Supa fun trip, well done


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Well done Tom, it's been a long season of rats - great to finally see a few over the minimum size.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Paulo wrote


> "I cant recall the last time I saw a trip report photo of three legal kingfish on a bragmat!"


Paulb sent me one by text on Sunday night. His were longer :mrgreen:










(but I reckon mine were fatter :twisted: )


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorting through the rats might not be as much fun as getting one or two massive ones but it makes for some exciting fishing time! Beats a day of donuts every time!


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

rat:legal ratio is even lower further down the coast. I spent a day jigging on my bro's boat last weekend at the banks and I reckon it was 10 x 62cm models for every bigger one. Unfortunately the big ones were *really* big ones and I lost 9 jigs all up. Took home one very expensive 80cm...


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Great work Mr X.


----------

